# Aquarium stand support shelves



## saiwong (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I managed to acquire a 2nd hand 65 liter aquarium. Thinking of possiblity of using it as a fry tank.

As before I am using this stand









Shed Garage Shelving Unit for Storage, 180x90x40cm 5 Tier Storage Shelf Unit, Heavy Duty Metal Racking Workbench w/5 MDF Board, 875Kg Load Capacity(175Kg Per Shelf), Rubber Feet, Galvanised : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Shed Garage Shelving Unit for Storage, 180x90x40cm 5 Tier Storage Shelf Unit, Heavy Duty Metal Racking Workbench w/5 MDF Board, 875Kg Load Capacity(175Kg Per Shelf), Rubber Feet, Galvanised : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools



www.amazon.co.uk





It comfortably supports my 80 liter aquarium (20 gallon) and the only change I made was to replace the wooden shelves with 90cmx40cm board of 15mm thickness.

I went to purchase wooden shelf for my 65 liter aquarium but they were out of stock of the board I previously used. I got the nearest replacement wood but it was only 10mm thick. Would this be strong enough to support the 65 liter aquarium ?

An alternative is to use the spare cuts from my old shelf (of 15mm thickness) but have them span the width of the stand so that one supports the front & back of the LEFT side (including corners) of the aquarium, whilst the other supports the front & back of the RIGHT side (including corners) of the aquarium.

Which of these options do you think I should use ?


----------

